# Motorola Device Won't Turn On



## tawl0621 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 
My friend recently dropped her phone. There was no damage to the screen or anywhere else on the phone, but the phone won't turn on at all. I'm trying to see if there is a way that I could hopefully get the phone to turn back on. I've held the power button for 10-15 secs. I have held the power button while holding down the volume down button. I have even tried holding down the volume down button and plugging the charger in at the some time. If anyone has any ideas on what might work to get the phone to turn back on, please let me know as soon as possible.
Thank You, & Have A Great Day!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Apparently one or more items have been broken or knocked loose inside the phone which will need to be repaired before the phone will work properly.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's not likely that the phone has an easily replaceable battery, but if it does the battery may have come loose.


----------

